# ****Share your Nightmares here!****



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

One of my nightmares in particular was very scary to me. I dreamed that I found a thick black book with a fork and a spoon on top of it.

The book cover had the word "Saratoga" on it. I decided to pick the book and I said "Saratoga" while I did it. I was instantly transported to a wild west style empty town. The sky was dark and I was able to see lightning. It was very windy and my hair was covering my face. When I moved my hair away I saw a monk dressed with a black rope. He had his ropes hoody on his head. The two of us were right in the middle of the street. I said Saratoga again and I was back to my own time. I visited the scary town a few times and every time I did the monk was in the exact same place looking down. A few days later I told my best friend about my supernatural findings and she wanted to go see the town for herself. I held my friends hand and transported both of us to the creepy town. We saw the monk but this time he started walking our way. My friend started to panic and wanted to get out of there. I said Saratoga and nothing happen. The monk was getting closer and we just knew he was evil. My friend and I said Saratoga at the same time and she was able to go back. But, I did not.

I looked around and saw a pack of wild dogs coming from the opposite side of the street. They were all growling and looked dangerous. I turned around and the monk was very close to me. All of a sudden he stopped and started to take his hoody off his head. I was so scared that I woke up with my heart going crazy. I glanced at the clock next to my bed and it was 12:00 O'clock at midnight. 

Needless to say I could not go back to sleep after that.

Note: I did not make this up, It was a real nightmare.   


Vianka van Bokkem  




Vianka


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty spooky dream.

Here's mine:

In my dream, my wife and I are walking along a deserted, dirt road. It's beginning to get dark, so I suggest we find a place to stay the night. As we walk, I see a dead bear cub in the ditch alongside the road. My wife and I wonder where the mother bear is, but we keep walking. Soon we come to an abandoned house, the only house or structure that we've seen, so we decide to spend the night there. However, when we enter the house, we see several dead bear cubs on the floor, and the smell is horrible. I tell my wife that we should leave because if the mother bear shows up she might think we are responsible for the death of her cubs. It is then that I wake up.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a nightmare last night, but it wasn't the kind that you wake up terrified or anything.  It was just sad.

In my dream I found a fish tank that I had forgotten about in my house... and all the fish were either dead or very very skinny and sickly looking because I hadn't fed them or cleaned the tank in forever.  Then I found another forgotten fish tank... and another!  There were about six fish tanks at the end of the dream and most of the fish were dead or dying.  I felt horrible.

I woke up and fed my fish.  

Vicki


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

I had one once where an alligator was chasing me so he could eat my pants. He eventually got them. Then, wearing only my underwear, I found a gas station in order to call on a pay phone for help...all the change was in my pant's pocket.  sigh.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Victorine and Danielle, I wish I had your kind of nightmares!      




Vianka


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't really have nightmares - whenever anything scary happens, I know it's dream.  

But I get very stressed out when I dream about buses or losing teeth.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I have some recurring nightmares:

1.) The Burger King mascot peeks in my window

2.) Snow in June (or any other time of year for that matter.)  I just had this one last night.

3.) The most common, by far: I discover I've neglected my tarantulas for weeks and they're dead or near dead.  Of course, most people wouldn't consider that a nightmare, but that one always makes me feel horrible.

4.) I've become a character in one of my novels.  THAT'S always really frightening.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I had a nightmare the other day that actually inspired a short story.

Zombie apocalypse. For some reason, as I wandered through the dream, the few survivors kept leaving all their doors open. car doors, house doors, etc. Open. always. When I woke up I remembered that aspect of the dream more than the feeling of having my ankles gnawed by the zombie Bassett hound, and I had to find a reason...

I did. And it became the opening from a new short story.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

The last one I had that I remember vividly was several months ago.  I was standing on a hill overlooking a busy town.  A train was coming through the town and I watched as it jumped the tracks and began to chug into traffic on the town's highways.  Cars were being thrown this way and that as it plowed through, and I just stood, completely helpless to stop it.  I woke myself up trying to scream.  I've been over and over it trying to figure out the meaning...I've had a few ideas, but of course they are all colored by the things I see going on in my life.  I'd love to hear what anyone else thinks of it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I did have a scary nightmare about a month ago.  My husband was climbing along a cliff and I watched as he slipped and fell.  He fell and fell and fell and all I could think of was, "I hope he lands in the water and survives."  But the fall was sooooo long that I don't think even if he had landed in the water he would have been alright.  It was frightening.

Vicki


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Holly A Hook said:


> I have some recurring nightmares:
> 
> 1.) The Burger King mascot peeks in my window


OMG, is that guy creepy or what? I think I would have a heart attack if I had that dream.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I had a nightmare last night, but it wasn't the kind that you wake up terrified or anything. It was just sad.
> 
> In my dream I found a fish tank that I had forgotten about in my house... and all the fish were either dead or very very skinny and sickly looking because I hadn't fed them or cleaned the tank in forever. Then I found another forgotten fish tank... and another! There were about six fish tanks at the end of the dream and most of the fish were dead or dying. I felt horrible.
> 
> ...


I have so many nightmares like that!! I dream that I walk into the garage and realize there are like 20 pets in there that I have forgotten about for years and they're all sick and dying. I'm glad I'm not the only one to have these dreams, but I'm sorry you have to experience them too! I don't have too many nightmares anymore, but I still remember a recurring nightmare I had when I was 4 or 5 that hands would reach out of the wall and grab me as I walked by. Ugh, creepy!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had dreams where I've been attacked by zombies/man-eating people.

I have re-occurring dreams where something bad happens to one of my children, and I wake up in a cold sweat, and feel sick to my stomach.  Those are the worst!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I've had dreams where I've been attacked by zombies/man-eating people.
> 
> I have re-occurring dreams where something bad happens to one of my children, and I wake up in a cold sweat, and feel sick to my stomach. Those are the worst!


I agree with you Julie Ann! When something bad happens to my son, I wake up feeling sick to my stomach.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to have recurring nightmares about suddenly being cornered by a lion--at the bottom or top of stairs, entering or leaving a room, turning a street corner, etc.  This went on for years until one day I thought about everything that had happened in my life on the day of the dream.  I finally learned that I had the lion dream wheneve I got angry with someone during the day but had suppressed my anger.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Worst nightmare (other than my undead ones): I titled it the stairwell. I am standing at the bottom of a spiral staircase and I feel as I have to go to the top so I start trekking. I pause at each of the several landings. Although I look into the corridors or rooms and see some odd things (thought about after waking) i keep climbing unfazed by what I saw. I approach the top see someone that apparently care for and reach to greet the person with a hug. The person seems like that reaching out to hug me but instead pushes me back. I fall down the stairs. I know that the landing is coming but when I reach  it the floor is gone. There is a back hole with arms reaching and pulling at me. Then I wake up


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a dream the other night that it cost me $61 for 1 meal I bought at a Burger King. It is weird because I rarely go there! Of course I would never pay that for  Hamburger, drink and fries.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I was once a meter reader, and one of the worst nightmares I ever had was one where I had a T-rex chasing me through a trailer park.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

tsilver said:


> I used to have recurring nightmares about suddenly being cornered by a lion--at the bottom or top of stairs, entering or leaving a room, turning a street corner, etc. This went on for years until one day I thought about everything that had happened in my life on the day of the dream. I finally learned that I had the lion dream wheneve I got angry with someone during the day but had suppressed my anger.


Whenever I have a really bad dream I try to do some research about it. Sometimes the answer is as scary as the dream.

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I was once a meter reader, and one of the worst nightmares I ever had was one where I had a T-rex chasing me through a trailer park.












   (Just messing with you Nathan)

Vianka


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Let's see... when I'm tired but apparently "need" to have a nightmare, it's a spider.  Woot scary, wow.  When I'm thoroughly upset it's usually someone or a bunch of someones abusing me in horrible ways, or threatening to do so, and I'm cowering in a corner like a little girl.  Those are the worst ones by far.  Then there's the little gem to which I happily woke up this morning:  My husband and I were in Old Navy and he wa shopping for a cardigan.  (He would never wear a cardigan, much less SHOP for one.)  I found a leather belt loop looking thing and instructed him on how best to shove it up his arse.  He got it wrong and stuck it between my buttocks instead.  I told him no honey, that's mine not yours.  Try again.  So he took his pants and shorts off (in the store) and was hiking his leg and making this unfathomable expression trying to get the thing up in there.  

Then my hubby nudged me in the bed and woke me up.  I had no trouble getting out of bed, no desire whatsoever to go back to sleep.  The best part was when I told him what I had been dreaming.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Indy said:


> Then there's the little gem to which I happily woke up this morning: My husband and I were in Old Navy and he wa shopping for a cardigan. (He would never wear a cardigan, much less SHOP for one.) I found a leather belt loop looking thing and instructed him on how best to shove it up his arse. He got it wrong and stuck it between my buttocks instead. I told him no honey, that's mine not yours. Try again. So he took his pants and shorts off (in the store) and was hiking his leg and making this unfathomable expression trying to get the thing up in there.
> 
> Then my hubby nudged me in the bed and woke me up. I had no trouble getting out of bed, no desire whatsoever to go back to sleep. The best part was when I told him what I had been dreaming.


Hahahahhaa, oh dear.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Not really a nightmare, but I did once have a dream that my Dad shot and killed me in an Olive Garden parking lot because I parked the car while he was having a road rage incident.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Can anyone else smell, taste, and feel in their dreams?  I can, and it's really freaky.  I've learned not to bother pinching myself in my dream, because it doesn't really prove if it's a dream or not, lol!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> Can anyone else smell, taste, and feel in their dreams? I can, and it's really freaky. I've learned not to bother pinching myself in my dream, because it doesn't really prove if it's a dream or not, lol!


Oh yeah, and I can feel pain too. Whoever made up that pinching idea clearly never had one of my dreams! I've been run over, stepped on by huge robots, poisoned, and I've even died a few times. I remember tasting a few things, and while I can't remember if I've ever smelled anything, I bet I have at some point!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

THIS is why I love kindleboards.  I have never met other people who can see/smell/feel/touch etc in dreams-- most people I know look at me like I'm nuts when I describe my dreams, because the dreams are so real.

I have recurring dreams about bathrooms-- I am looking for a toilet, and I am in a public place where they are all gross and nasty (smell, yuck) and I start getting desperate.  The toilets are also always VERY public.  Weird.  They are usually odd shapes too.

Does anyone else sometimes have dreams where they are entirely different PEOPLE?  I had one where I was a man.  I am usually female in most of my dreams, even bad ones, but sometimes just different characters.  Different names, different backstories, different size and shape of body.  I know how it feels to be taller than my 5' height because of dreams.  Am I nuts?


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Last night I dreamt the conservatives took over the house...(shiver!)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> Does anyone else sometimes have dreams where they are entirely different PEOPLE? I had one where I was a man. I am usually female in most of my dreams, even bad ones, but sometimes just different characters. Different names, different backstories, different size and shape of body. I know how it feels to be taller than my 5' height because of dreams. Am I nuts?


That happens to me sometimes too. I'm actually rarely myself, but usually female. There are lots of times I've been male, though. I'm not saying you're not nuts, but at least I am too.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Oh yeah, and I can feel pain too. Whoever made up that pinching idea clearly never had one of my dreams! I've been run over, stepped on by huge robots, poisoned, and I've even died a few times. I remember tasting a few things, and while I can't remember if I've ever smelled anything, I bet I have at some point!


I've died in a dream too. (I thought you weren't able to do that) I was being chased by the cops. They mistook me for someone else and ended up shooting me. I could hear the sirens of the ambulance approaching as I lay in the middle of the street. The sirens got louder and louder and I was judging their distance and the amount of blood seeping out of me - wondering if they'd get there in time. They didn't. I bled to death and the moment after I died the dream shifted to me floating over my grade school playground. My childhood church was right next to it. I watched an odd, straight line of what looked like mini nuns file into my funeral.

Freeeeeeeaaaaky!!


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a recurring dream where I'm driving on the top of the big bridge in Dallas and wind blows me right off upside down, I also have one about tornados a lot. But the worst one I have is that I find out my bf is cheating on me and it's always with a character from a book I'm reading or have read in the past, he laughs at me when I tell him these dreams. One time it was with Hermione and she knew about me for 4 1/2 years and I was just a big joke to them and I asked why I never figured it out and it was cause they put a spell on me   weird but scary when you're in the dream and thinking your SO is cheating with Hermione!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

julydreamer said:


> ... One time it was with Hermione and she knew about me for 4 1/2 years and I was just a big joke to them and I asked why I never figured it out and it was cause they put a spell on me


Ahhhh - thanks for the laugh! It's amazing how the mind works.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a nightmare the other night that my wife couldn't upgrade to the next iPhone because she wasn't do yet. But I knew she was because I had checked. The guy wouldn't upgrade us.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> Can anyone else smell, taste, and feel in their dreams? I can, and it's really freaky. I've learned not to bother pinching myself in my dream, because it doesn't really prove if it's a dream or not, lol!


Sometimes I dream about food and yes I can taste it. Sometimes when I have a tummy ache while dreaming I always feel like if I am pregnant. (It freaks me out big time) 

Vianka


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

julydreamer said:


> I have a recurring dream where I'm driving on the top of the big bridge in Dallas and wind blows me right off upside down, I also have one about tornados a lot. But the worst one I have is that I find out my bf is cheating on me and it's always with a character from a book I'm reading or have read in the past, he laughs at me when I tell him these dreams. One time it was with Hermione and she knew about me for 4 1/2 years and I was just a big joke to them and I asked why I never figured it out and it was cause they put a spell on me  weird but scary when you're in the dream and thinking your SO is cheating with Hermione!


I had those kind of dreams about my husband cheating and even if I know it was a dream, I still feel a little mad at him in the morning   

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> I had a nightmare the other night that my wife couldn't upgrade to the next iPhone because she wasn't do yet. But I knew she was because I had checked. The guy wouldn't upgrade us.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't recall ever tasting in a dream but I have felt things and am often a man.  I'm certainly not a 'lady-like' woman (never wear a dress other than weddings etc, hate high heels and don't own a purse) so maybe I have lived several past lives as a man.  Who knows. 


BTW, the Burger King Mascot dream would really freak me out. 


I have had several horrifying dreams but one that comes to mind is one where I dreamed that I was watching my brother (who works with me in real life) cutting large branches off a dying tree with a chainsaw.  He was fairly high up and reaching for a particular branch when he slipped and fell. It seemed like he fell for a very long time. I just stood there holding my breath and praying that the running chainsaw would fall far from him.  He hit the ground hard and I knew immediately that he was badly hurt, but the chainsaw landed far enough away from him.  Then I woke up. It seemed so realistic that it freaked me out all day long. I told my brother not to cut down any trees. 

Three days later, a fellow named Todd, fell from a tree while cutting branches and ended up in the hospital for a month, first two weeks in a coma due to brain injury.  He was ok thank god.  Todd worked with us too. Right dream, wrong workmate... far too close for comfort.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I often turn into different people in my dreams.  Recently I had to write about a dream on my blog because it was so freakish and vivid.  In one part, I turned into a man, I was even married to a woman.  

The other night I had a dream that my OH was supposed to make a dentist appointment for one of our children and every couple of seconds I kept asking him if he did it yet, he'd say no and I'd be full of crazy rage.  It was really important that he make an appointment as soon as possible.  *Shrugs*

Sometimes I dream I'm about to do something dangerous, like stand right at the edge of a cliff and even in my dream state I'm all hell, no, not doing that.

I've been dreaming I'm pregnant at least a couple of times a week since my youngest was born.  They're oh no, what have I done sort of nightmares.    Seriously, they're scary.


----------

